# Another Reason I Don't Like Cruises



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2019)

http://www.fox5dc.com/news/more-tha...se6gbNYw_2wQrIUjMEvv9d9dZbGp6hpSbaoUkBvzgCMKQ


----------



## Panina (Jan 10, 2019)

I have been on a few cruises, not my favorite type of vacation but I did enjoyed them.   I also prefer a smaller ship. Illnesses can happen anywhere, its the risk of leaving home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2019)

Panina said:


> I have been on a few cruises, not my favorite type of vacation but I did enjoyed them.   I also prefer a smaller ship. Illnesses can happen anywhere, its the risk of leaving home.



Yes- of course. But you are "confined" at sea with this crowd of people in the middle of an ocean. Not for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2019)

Not to make too much of this, but 167 people with 'gastric distress' out of 9,000 guests and crew isn't exactly like 'everybody was sick'. And being kept in port is not being 'confined at sea in the middle of the ocean'. The cause of Norovirus, it's normal progression and treatment is well known. Any time thousands of people are in close proximity to one another, and it really only takes one person with poor bathroom hygiene then using door handles, hand rails, serving utensils at the buffet etc. to spread it.

The nice thing, Mary Ann, is that nobody is forcing you to take a cruise vacation. You don't have to lose sleep over this.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 10, 2019)

My fear of cruise ships (no doubt totally without merit) is for a major terrorist event on one of them...

George


----------



## Panina (Jan 10, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> My fear of cruise ships (no doubt totally without merit) is for a major terrorist event on one of them...
> 
> George


Any soft target has merit.


----------



## Brett (Jan 10, 2019)

Panina said:


> Any soft target has merit.



right, I'm not too worried about terrorists (or viruses) on cruises.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> My fear of cruise ships (no doubt totally without merit) is for a major terrorist event on one of them...


There is close to airport security for guests checking in and boarding at cruise terminals. Bags are scanned. Hand baggage is scanned and passengers pass through metal detectors at each port stop. No firearms are allowed and knives over a couple of inches are confiscated and returned to the passengers as they depart the ship at the end of the cruise. I have difficulty comprehending just what a terrorist would hope to accomplish on a cruise ship. 

I think the 'fear without merit' comment is appropriate.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 10, 2019)

The precautions are excellent but that would not stop pirates. While I might take a small barge canal cruise in Europe, or a Panama Canal cruise, or local ferries in Italy or Greece, I would not take an organized cruise in the Mediterranean for this reason.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 10, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> The nice thing, Mary Ann, is that nobody is forcing you to take a cruise vacation. You don't have to lose sleep over this.
> 
> Jim



I don't believe that was the point of her post.   MaryAnn will be just fine, Jim.

Her title says it all.  "Another reason *I* don't like cruises."  Sounds like she doesn't like cruises and she was simply sharing another reason why she doesn't like them.  This is a community where most of us feel we can share.

If you like cruises, great!   Your post seems like you have to defend this.  It's just her personal reason among many why she doesn't like them.

What's going on, Jim?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I would not take an organized cruise in the Mediterranean for this reason...



We did a 12N (7 port) cruise Mediterranean cruise last Summer.
RCL Vision of the Seas. No pirates/hijackers, or even any illness.

A taxi strike at embarkation in Barcelona was interesting.
We had to take our luggage on the subway, instead. _<shrug>
_
The vast majority of cruises are totally w/o incident of any sort.
_._


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 10, 2019)

I wonder if this is more common now due to the mega-mega cruise ships? I never used to hear about mass outbreaks of illness in the past.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> We did a 12N (7 port) cruise Mediterranean cruise last Summer.
> RCL Vision of the Seas. No pirates/hijackers, or even any illness.
> 
> A taxi strike at embarkation in Barcelona was interesting.
> ...



No doubt it must have been fabulous - trip of a lifetime. And I know there have been no incidents. However the worry would still be in the back of my mind. But that's just me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> The vast majority of cruises are totally w/o incident of any sort.


We have been averaging between one and three cruises a year for a long time- and it isn't easy since neither of us care much for the Caribbean (ducking). We started as many do, paying particular attention to the ports of call. Then after a lot of those, and realizing that a cruise is really a lousy way to get much of a 'feel' for a place in a 6 hour port stop- especially with thousands of other passengers, all wanting some kind of 'genuine' experience, we looked at combining a cruise with a timeshare stay. It's hard to coordinate these, but when they work, it's great.

Lately we tried river cruising, small ship cruising, trans-Atlantic and Pacific, where really, it's about the cruise and enjoying the many activities, food and amenities of the ship.

Honestly, terrorism has never even once entered our minds. There is more concern about a taxi, bus or train strike interrupting plans and adding inconvenience. Some lines (we feel) do a better job of sanitation, and those get more of our business, while those with a record of maintenance problems better taken care of before they become issues do not.

Each to their own.

Jim


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 10, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> http://www.fox5dc.com/news/more-tha...se6gbNYw_2wQrIUjMEvv9d9dZbGp6hpSbaoUkBvzgCMKQ



We have no desire to ever go on a cruise and likely never will. Not due to terrorism fears, illness, whatever, just not what we like.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 10, 2019)

Something we do not worry about because Patti gets Sea sick standing on a Dock.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> We have no desire to ever go on a cruise and likely never will. Not due to terrorism fears, illness, whatever, *just not what we like*.


How would you know without trying it?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 10, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> How would you know without trying it?



Some things you just know, we are not water people, don't care much to see it, be in it, on top of it, whatever. But we do drink it at least! We are land people. I suppose I could say I don't know I wouldn't like jumping off a bridge without trying it, but, I think I know not a good idea.  I was posting merely to agree with the OP.

And we really do not like being around so many people. That's why we don't do cities. More privacy please.

But that's ok, it's obviously not for everyone and we know several people who take quite a few cruises every year and they love it. I am convincing one of them to go with us to Palm Desert in 2020, they never ever go on land! Opposite of us.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2019)

For the first 45 years of my life, I could not imagine that I'd enjoy cruising. I found that, while not a substitute for "being there," it does have some nice attributes. We average about one a year.

Aside from Florida, we've sailed from Boston, Copenhagen & Vancouver, and Barcelona. At distant embarkations, we always add at least a few days pre- or post-cruise to try to get a better taste of the location.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 11, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The precautions are excellent but that would not stop pirates. While I might take a small barge canal cruise in Europe, or a Panama Canal cruise, or local ferries in Italy or Greece, I would not take an organized cruise in the Mediterranean for this reason.



Not many pirates in the Mediterranean. Where do you think they'll be based?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> There is close to airport security for guests checking in and boarding at cruise terminals. Bags are scanned. Hand baggage is scanned and passengers pass through metal detectors at each port stop. No firearms are allowed and knives over a couple of inches are confiscated and returned to the passengers as they depart the ship at the end of the cruise. I have difficulty comprehending just what a terrorist would hope to accomplish on a cruise ship.
> 
> I think the 'fear without merit' comment is appropriate.


The problem is that once at sea, they are an open target.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 11, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We have been averaging between one and three cruises a year for a long time- and it isn't easy since neither of us care much for the Caribbean (ducking). We started as many do, paying particular attention to the ports of call. Then after a lot of those, and realizing that a cruise is really a lousy way to get much of a 'feel' for a place in a 6 hour port stop- especially with thousands of other passengers, all wanting some kind of 'genuine' experience, we looked at combining a cruise with a timeshare stay. It's hard to coordinate these, but when they work, it's great.
> 
> Lately we tried river cruising, small ship cruising, trans-Atlantic and Pacific, where really, it's about the cruise and enjoying the many activities, food and amenities of the ship.
> 
> ...



We are thinking of a river cruise on the Danube River one day. I am interested in the pros and cons of the various river cruise lines. What are your thoughts?


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 11, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> But that's ok, it's obviously not for everyone and we know several people who take quite a few cruises every year and they love it. I am convincing one of them to go with us to Palm Desert in 2020, they never ever go on land! Opposite of us.



Ha, ha, LOL. I think it is fine that you are a land person and not a water person. We are all different. I am a big time water person. I joke that I should have been a mermaid! LOL


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 11, 2019)

I do not think about terrorism when cruising, but we have tended to go on small cruise lines or sailing catamarans. However, I have thought of terrorism and pirates on the coast of Africa. I do not think I would do a cruise in that area since there are pirate warnings. Many people do it so it is probably fine but the idea is scary.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 11, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Ha, ha, LOL. I think it is fine that you are a land person and not a water person. We are all different. I am a big time water person. I joke that I should have been a mermaid! LOL



It's also why we couldn't care less about views. I would never buy an oceanfront, or pay $1 more for the view.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 11, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> It's also why we couldn't care less about views. I would never buy an oceanfront, or pay $1 more for the view.



Yes, I was aware of your indifference for views. OTOH, I am a view fanatic and will pay a premium for it. But I am lazy and enjoy hanging out in my room and enjoying the view.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 11, 2019)

I’ll stick with my Tradewinds sailings.

Max of 10 people on board, different snorkeling spots twice a day, self-service bar 24/7, great food, beautiful islands, excursions, get to meet interesting people.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> Not many pirates in the Mediterranean. Where do you think they'll be based?



Perhaps she was thinking of the Barbary Pirates of North Africa.
Not to worry, the U.S. Navy put them out of business circa 1815.
.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd invite you on a cruise Mary Ann, but my wife would probably disapprove.  Of course, you and your husband could get your own room. 

We took our first cruise three years ago, which was just about the right time in our lives.  The floating hotel went to Bermuda, stayed three nights in Hamilton, and then back to Boston.  We really enjoyed it.  Last year we did New England Coasts, Boston back to Boston.  Again, we enjoyed it.  Food service, nice meals, dress up a couple of nights.  It is relaxing and enjoyable.  In April we head to Tampa for a Western Caribbean cruise.  We have a room overlooking the wake.  We hear moonlit nights and the wake are very enjoyable and relaxing.  Cruising on HAL is relaxing.  Smaller ships, older clientele, slow pace.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> We are thinking of a river cruise on the Danube River one day. I am interested in the pros and cons of the various river cruise lines. What are your thoughts?


Not having a lot of experience to be able to make an informed comparison, we've been spoiled by AMAWaterways. They have treated us as royalty. We had occasion last Summer to spend several days with a port agent who works with most river cruise lines and he said there are less problems and a very positive working arrangement with this Basel Switzerland based carrier. I had to leave the cruise early due to emergency medical problems. AMA checked on me daily, and after getting back home to the US, I got flowers and a personal note from the owner and president of the company. For us, there is only ONE river cruise company.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 11, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Ha, ha, LOL. I think it is fine that you are a land person and not a water person. We are all different. I am a big time water person. I joke that I should have been a mermaid! LOL



It's funny because I love water and being in it. But not being on a cruise ship. I like getting off the cruise ship and doing the land excursions and exploring. I feel confined on a ship and I also am intimidated being way out in the ocean in the middle of nowhere- especially once you lose sight of land and only see endless water.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 11, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> Not many pirates in the Mediterranean. Where do you think they'll be based?



I am not talking about "Pirates of the Caribbean"... think about U.S.S. Cole, Captain Philips....look at a map...coast of Africa, Middle East.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 12, 2019)

We consider cruises as scouting trips and we both love being on the water. It's an easy was to visit a number of places without packing and unpacking every day. You can't see much on a 6 hour excursion, but you can get an idea if you'd want to come back for a longer visit. The only cruise we're likely to repeat is Alaska. It was also one of our favorites.

Even on larger ships, you don't feel like it's crowded. They have plenty of dinning rooms and excursions are staggered. The biggest problem with a large ship is that it may be a long walk to get where you want to go. We're not that social. We usually dine alone and avoid on-board organized activities. We do enjoy the enrichment lectures, though. On the last cruise we took, the guest lecturer was Shelley Bonus, the Session Director of the Mt. Wilson Observatory. She gave several entertaining astronomy lectures.

Cruise ships have very strict security, much like an airport. They also are sticklers for hand sanitation. They make you use the sanitizers every time you enter a dining room and encourage all to wash their hands frequently. Considering the number of cruises each year, outbreaks happen a low percentage of the time, and make big news when one happens. The week following a cruise ship disaster is a good time to get a deal on a future cruise.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2019)

We enjoyed cruising, sailboat sailing, riverboat cruising, cataram sailing and timeshare resort vacation  cruising.

The only thing I disliked on the ocean waters is when I am on my son small twin engine boat; because there is  no dining facilities or sky lounge on his boat for relaxing .

Hopefully, next month we will be cruising on the new Celebrity Cruise Lines  ship
called The Edge in Aqua Class with their new Infinity IV balcony.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2019)

TravelTime, some of the very best riverboat cruising are found in Europe. You can read more about riverboat cruising at the Cruises Critics website. There is a whole Forum dedicated to riverboat cruising. There are less people on a riverboat cruise, the dining and the service is impeccable IMHO.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am not talking about "Pirates of the Caribbean"... think about U.S.S. Cole, Captain Philips....look at a map...coast of Africa, Middle East.



The USS Cole was in the Gulf of Aden near Yemen, and Captain Phillips was based on Somali pirates in the Indian Ocean near Somalia - which is also near the Gulf of Aden. Most of the popular Mediterranean cruises stay close to the coasts of Spain, France, Italy, Greece, and into the Adriatic. That's quite a ways (thousands of miles and in a different ocean/sea) from the pirate areas near Yemen and Somalia. I've heard many cruise lines that have itineraries that traverse the area with pirate/terror risk take on additional security before passage through those waters.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am not talking about "Pirates of the Caribbean"... think about U.S.S. Cole, Captain Philips....look at a map...coast of Africa, Middle East.



No, you were talking about pirates in the Mediterranean. The references you made about the USS Cole, Captain Philips etc is irrelevant to the Mediterranean as these all happened off the coast of East Africa, Middle East, nowhere near the Mediterranean. There are no pirates in the Med and there is a zero threat of them.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2019)

The majority of cruise ships that sail near pirate waters are heavily  arm with hi tech weapons and a very strong security staff to protect the cruise ship and its passengers.

Any pirate ship IMHO that pose a threat to a cruise ship will be dealt with.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 14, 2019)

It's good the ships are taking precautions. They should.  

I am well aware of where these activities took place. They were cited because they were illustrative of what could happen.  No one thought the horrific attack in Nice (Yes, on the Mediterranean and in France) would happen either.  

And...ahem, if you haven't noticed, the Middle East and unsettled countries on the north coast of Africa are ALSO on the Mediterranean. 

Everyone's tolerance for risk is different. As I said, "This is just me."  If you are fine with the potential risks then go for it. 

We will agree to disagree.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 14, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> My fear of cruise ships (no doubt totally without merit) is for a major terrorist event on one of them...
> 
> George



Wait, you mean Sandra Bullock is NOT on your cruise ship?


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 14, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Something we do not worry about because Patti gets Sea sick standing on a Dock.



You realize the opportunities here don't you?  
The next time Patti sees a sale at Penney's (or wherever), just show her something like this:


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 14, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, I was aware of your indifference for views. OTOH, I am a view fanatic and will pay a premium for it. But I am lazy and *enjoy hanging out in my room and enjoying the view*.



If I were ever to take a cruise, this would be high on my list of priorities as well!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 14, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am well aware of where these activities took place. They were cited because they were illustrative of what could happen.  No one thought the horrific attack in Nice ...


Wait a minute! In Nice, it was a truck that plowed people down on a sidewalk. Same thing in London. Or Charlottesville. And in Oklahoma City it was fertilizer. And in Connecticut and Florida a teen goes berserk. These are things that the victims had no warning of or defense against.

And absolutely zero to do with cruising in any way, shape or form. So live your life like you want. On your terms. And if at some point your number comes up, you can be satisfied that you didn't live in a bunker, fearful of things you can't control.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2019)

IMHO, risks in living in R/L are enuff without being fearful
of ones which don't exist, or exaggerating minor ones.
.


----------



## klpca (Jan 14, 2019)

RNCollins said:


> I’ll stick with my Tradewinds sailings.
> 
> Max of 10 people on board, different snorkeling spots twice a day, self-service bar 24/7, great food, beautiful islands, excursions, get to meet interesting people.
> 
> View attachment 9838 View attachment 9837 View attachment 9836


We just did French Polynesia Tradewinds in November, and omg it was the most fun time I have ever had! We actually thought about buying a full boat and inviting a bunch of friends, but it turns out that only one couple was interested. Most of our friends were almost horrified by the thought of a catamaran cruise. Issues mentioned: seasickness (understand), being "stuck" on the boat, not enough to do at night, small cabins, not liking the food, yadda, yadda, yadda. Now I understand why there is a club. It's tough to find enough like minded folks to do a cruise. 

Anyway, everyone has their thing. And as someone told me years ago, it's a good thing that we don't all like the same things, otherwise no one would be able to find their car in the parking lot.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 14, 2019)

You can justify it any way you want and continue to cruise the Mediterranean, that's not my business. Please respect mine and avoid personal attacks.

LoL If I lived in a bunker I would go off grid and never travel at all.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2019)

Please do not live, Life  in Fear of cruising, flying, driving an automobile, losing a job   or anything to stop you from fully enjoying life.

Life is just to short and unpredictable  to worry. IMHO


----------



## klpca (Jan 14, 2019)

Re: differences

I don't like eating fish. I have eaten it a lot because I eat it to be polite, but yuck, it tastes like fish. And, man, I don't like the taste. You may as well have told some people that their baby is ugly, they try so hard to convince me that fish tastes good. I am sure that it does - to them but not for me. Y'all know that it tastes like fish? All of it. Just like beef tastes like beef, and brussels sprouts taste like brussels sprouts. Those I like, but fish, no way. So even though some in my family have made it their mission to get me to like fish, I can safely say that after almost 60 years, I am not going to change my mind about this. I wish that they would just leave me in peace and order their salmon and let me eat my pork chop, because their happiness in enjoying their fish does not hinge on me enjoying it as well.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 14, 2019)

Everyone obviously has to do what they are comfortable with, and shouldn't do things they are not comfortable with. But I think what some people here are trying to say is there is risk everywhere. Terrorism has happened in virtually every country on the planet, so I'm not sure the risk in a trip to the Mediterranean is really that much different than the risk of a trip to New York, London, or Paris. All have experience with terror. The Middle East is also no longer the only source for terror. Much of it  - while maybe inspired by actors in the Middle East - is home grown in each nation. There are also many terrorist activities (Oklahoma City, Charlottesville) that have nothing to do with the Middle East.

While I don't think I'll be planning any trips to Yemen, Baghdad, or Mogadishu, the European Med seems fine to me. I know in our recent Med cruise, I was more concerned about pickpockets in the cities than terrorists. But our kids, who have traveled in Europe more than we have, told me I was being paranoid. We all have our issues.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2019)

In my trips which included Mediterranean coasts (4), the only incident was my DW's wallet being lifted outside Buckingham Palace, London... not eggsactly hotbed of pirates, but a valuable lesson about money-pouches nonetheless.
.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 15, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I wonder if this is more common now due to the mega-mega cruise ships? I never used to hear about mass outbreaks of illness in the past.



I can remember maybe around 2001 this was happening on quite a number of cruise ships and was in the news a lot.  It got so bad at one point that Florida made a ship(s) dock for 30 days.  That’s because the ships would have a bad outbreak but would immediate turn around and set sail on a new cruise.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2019)

Passengers get sick more on a cruise ships because some passengers feel that they are to good  to wash their dirty, germs hands after using a restroom with soap and warm water. This lazy and inconsiderate actions by passengers  will thus causes a  Noro Virus breakout on a cruise ship.

Then these lazy inconsiderate  privileges passengers with dirty hands will go to a buffet restaurant with their dirty germs hands, using the cruise ship spoons & forks for guests at the various buffet lines stations and then they will spread their germs to other passengers on the cruise ship. That process is repeated over and over until a large number of passengers become ill. IMHO.

I have seen passengers leave the restroom area without washing their hands with soap & water; blowing their nose, wiping  their nose with their hands, coughing in their hands and then they would passed the cruise ship personnel with liquid sanitizer soap and go directly to a buffet station.

The true reason we hear more about the norovirus from cruise ships immediately is because they Must report it ASAP to federal government and they Must take action immediately to stop the problem.

Example look how long it took the federal government to report to the general public  the lettuce and turkey meat problems before they were recalled.

Do you remember the Tacos Bell problems  or the Chilopote problems . They all came about because restaurant staff were not washing their dirty hands after using the restroom. Then these employees would returned to their work stations  fixing the public their food orders
and some of the general public became ill. This also was the Noro Virus.

Please wash your hands with soap and warm water for ten (10) seconds or more.
Before you return to work and guess what this also, applies to your home.

Please Wash Your Hands with Soap and Water for Ten (10) Seconds.
Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Passengers get sick more on a cruise ships because some passengers feel that they are to good to wash their dirty, germs hands after using a restroom with soap and warm water. This lazy actions by passengers will causes a Noro Virus breakout .
> 
> Then these lazy privileges passengers with dirty hands will go to a buffet restaurant with their dirty germs hands, using the cruise ship spoons & forks for guests at the various buffet lines stations and then they will spread their germs to other passengers on the cruise ship. That process is repeated over and over until a large number of passengers become ill. IMHO.


Another problem is if you simply open a bathroom door with your bare hands. You have just touched where that person that didin't wash their hands touched. It could just take one person to touch the handle without washing and then another hundred or more can wash and then touch the same handle. Not using a paper towel to open the door is almost as bad as washing your hands. The cruise lines put little napkin dispensers by the bathroom doors for this reason.

It is also important to note that it may not always be the guests on board that can cause an outbreak. Staff not following proper procedure can also be the source. With all the precautions they can take, it just takes one infected person to not follow proper precautions to cause a severe outbreak.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2019)

Washing hands is very important.  BUT- I will tell you- as far as touching door handles and shopping carts and all that stuff- I worked for many years in the field- going in and out of doctors offices day in and day out. Opening and closing the doors to the offices and their bathrooms. Touching the counters. Hands on the waiting room seats. Shaking hands with the practitioners. Meeting in the hallways and exam rooms. Hands placed on the stair banisters. All day every day. And- same going into the hospitals and medical centers. And running errands for the center- in and out of stores-- going food shopping- I never wipe the shopping carts. Yes- I always washed my hands after using the bathroom but that was it for the most part. I never even washed them before eating lunch after being out all morning.

Then there was my office with my phone and computer shared by other employees at times and the lunch room. I could go on and on.

I must be very lucky because I cannot recall taking ill more than once or twice with a cold in all these years.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 15, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I must be very lucky because I cannot recall taking ill more than once or twice with a cold in all these years.


Not luck -- it is _*because *_you had been constantly exposed to those germs and viruses that you have a natural immunity to them.  Parents who constantly disinfect everything their kid touches are doing a huge disservice to them, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## artringwald (Jan 15, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Washing hands is very important.  BUT- I will tell you- as far as touching door handles and shopping carts and all that stuff- I worked for many years in the field- going in and out of doctors offices day in and day out. Opening and closing the doors to the offices and their bathrooms. Touching the counters. Hands on the waiting room seats. Shaking hands with the practitioners. Meeting in the hallways and exam rooms. Hands placed on the stair banisters. All day every day. And- same going into the hospitals and medical centers. And running errands for the center- in and out of stores-- going food shopping- I never wipe the shopping carts. Yes- I always washed my hands after using the bathroom but that was it for the most part. I never even washed them before eating lunch after being out all morning.
> 
> Then there was my office with my phone and computer shared by other employees at times and the lunch room. I could go on and on.
> 
> I must be very lucky because I cannot recall taking ill more than once or twice with a cold in all these years.


I don't pay much attention to germ exposure either, and have had very few colds over the years. At one point my 6 grandchildren were in 6 different schools, and 2 went to daycare after school. My immune system should be quite robust after all that exposure. I do sanitize my hands every time I enter a dining room when on a cruise. Even if I don't get a virus, I don't want to spread it to others.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 15, 2019)

Not touching food and not touching my face before first washing my hands with soap and water are what I do.  I rarely catch a cold anymore.  My husband catches a cold on almost every major trip that we take.  I think the big difference is that I would absolutely not touch my food with my hands unless they are washed or wiped using wet ones or Clorox wipes.  I think my husband catches a cold whenever he lets his guards down, like using his hands to hold bread after handling a menu.  We wipe down our seats, trays and seat belts on the plane.  We do not eat at buffets on cruise ships.  If sitdown restaurants are closed because we need an early breakfast for an excursion or we stay on the ship while in port, we order room service.  We always bring a tube of Clorox hydrogen peroxide to clean our stateroon and timeshare/hotel room.  Hand santizers and most alcohol based wipes do not kill noro virus.  Chlorine and hydrogen peroxide do.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Then these lazy inconsiderate  privileges passengers with dirty hands will go to a buffet restaurant with their dirty germs hands, using the cruise ship spoons & forks for guests at the various buffet lines stations and then they will spread their germs to other passengers on the cruise ship. That process is repeated over and over until a large number of passengers become ill. IMHO.
> 
> I have seen passengers leave the restroom area without washing their hands with soap & water; blowing their nose, wiping  their nose with their hands, coughing in their hands and then they would passed the cruise ship personnel with liquid sanitizer soap and go directly to a buffet station.
> 
> ...



Ick! I never thought of the spoons in buffet lines spreading germs. (I wash my hands and have found that I rarely catch colds now.)

LoL if we get attacked by pirates I will beat them off with a buffet spoon so they get all the germs!


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 15, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Ick! I never thought of the spoons and forks in buffet lines spreading germs. (I also always wash my hands and have found that I rarely catch colds now.)
> 
> LoL if we get attacked by pirates I will beat them off with a buffet spoon so they get all the germs!



In my 30s and 40s, when we were working 7 days a week, I swore the only time I got sick was a day or two after we'd been out to eat. I felt I was picking up germs off glasses or utensils. We didn't eat out that often, so I was convinced restaurants were making me sick. As we've aged and started to travel a fair amount, I feel like I have some resistance and don't worry about getting sick as much. And, knock wood, I don't seem to be quite as susceptible to airplane germs anymore. Probably tempting fate since we are getting on a plane to Hawaii next week!


----------

